# Swfdec-plugin Not Registered in Firefox 2.0.0.20



## JayDee (Feb 17, 2009)

First off, I've searched, and found similar issues to mine, but the posted fixes just don't work...

I have firefox-2.0.0.20_1 (installed via pkg_add -r), and swfdec-plugin-0.8.2 (installed via ports). This is on 7.1, if that is somehow important.

I see that swfdec-plugin installs its files to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/swfdec-plugin/. I have made symlinks to the .so file in there in both /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins/ and $HOME/.mozila/plugins/. And yet, firefox's "aboutlugins" still tells me that no plugins are installed.

Is there something else I'm missing? I don't exactly want to, but if I'm sure it will work, I can switch over to firefox3...

Argh, flash-requiring sites, and my mysteriously broken wine install...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 18, 2009)

portupgrade -P seamonkey;
/gnash-devel/
..........
those two *might* work


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 18, 2009)

JayDee said:
			
		

> I see that swfdec-plugin installs its files to /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/swfdec-plugin/. I have made symlinks to the .so file in there in both /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins/ and $HOME/.mozila/plugins/. And yet, firefox's "aboutlugins" still tells me that no plugins are installed.



If a plugin comes with a .xpt file, you need to make that file visible as well. It's a description of the plugin capabilities.


----------



## JayDee (Feb 19, 2009)

No, no .xpt file with that package...


----------

